# Greece, never been before... Many questions???



## dixie (Feb 16, 2014)

We would really like to go to Greece. I have heard Mykonos and Santorini are beautiful! Athens might be interesting? I was wondering about spending a week in one of the timeshares and then maybe taking a cruise for a week.

Any suggestions on the best timeshares?? I see one in Marathon, Crete, Santorini, Mykonos etc.

what is the best month to go to Greece?

Can anyone help me out?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2014)

We've been there several times. Primarily on cruises and stays before/after them. I wouldn't recommend a full week anywhere there. Athens is good for up to 4 days, Santorini about the same, a day in Mykonos. You could stay in perhaps Nafpoli then drive around the Peloponnese peninsula. It kind of depends on how much you enjoy history. Stick a shovel in the ground and up pops a couple thousand years of it. 

This doesn't involve timeshares, but if it was me, I'd fly into Athens. Stay about 4 nights. Jump a cruise to 'the islands'- either by cruise ship (small is good) Santorini/Mykonos/Pharos or ferry/hydrofoil. Maybe a couple of others, then on to Ephesus and/or Pergamun in Turkey, thence to Istanbul and fly home. Or. Depending on the season, there are Gulet yachts on the S.W. (Turquoise) coast of Turkey. Great little islands, water sports in the Aegean, more ruins, romantic dinners of seafood on the open teak decks.

We happen to enjoy history, and it comes alive in Greece.

Jim


----------



## amycurl (Feb 16, 2014)

Some parts of Greece are beautiful and relaxing. In summer, Athens is hot, crowded, and dirty. It reminded me much more of Eastern European capitals than those of Western Europe. Also, people will try to park on you, even if you're on the sidewalk (if there's room enough for you on the sidewalk, there's room enough for them to try to park their car.)

But the islands are a *whole* different story. I also really enjoyed going to Olympia, and running on the original site of the Olympic games. 

I would do two nights in Athens, tops....then get out of town.


----------



## dixie (Feb 16, 2014)

So, there are speed ferries you can take day trips from Santorini, Crete, Rhodes, Marathon to the other islands? How costly are they. Wondering about staying at a timeshare as home base and seeing the other islands by taking day trips. Would that work or be a bad idea? Which island would be easiest to do that from? 

Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2014)

Dixie, Google is your friend. Also, spring/fall are the best seasons. It can be very hot in Summer, loaded with student backpackpackers, and there has been some political unrest. Unemployment is high making Athens a good place to make a quick stop or avoid altogether. Athens (imo) has the Acropolis- worth a couple hours to take pictures, walk town through the Plaka and have a meal- the Archaeological Museum- a half day is plenty there even if you are a real history buff, The Olympic stadium and changing of the guard (in the most unusual uniforms imaginable- big pom-poms on their shoes) are only worth a drive-by.

In preparation for any trip that includes a stay in the Greek Islands, you should see the movie, "Shirley Valentine". Unfortunately I can't find it on any streaming service I have, Netflix or Amazon. Maybe you can find a DVD in a library.

Jim


----------



## dixie (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok, Thanks so much for all of the information!!


----------



## Conan (Feb 17, 2014)

I wouldn't hesitate going to Greece as an independent traveler.
Here's an earlier thread you may find helpful.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187597


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 17, 2014)

For information about Greece, which includes Athens, Mykonos, Corfu, and the other islands, check-out CruiseCritic.com.

http://www.cruisecritic.com/

Select "Community" and then select "Forums".  Then scroll down to "Ports of Call", "Europe", and then "Greece Ports".

You might even see some of my posts.

We'll be in Greece in May 2014.  We'll be sailing down there for a week aboard the RCCL Splendour of the Seas, round trip from Venice, Italy.  We'll visit Athen, Mykonos, Corfu, & Argostoili, along with Kotor, Montenegro.  

For Athens, don't miss the Plaka and check out the Red/Blue Hop-on/Hop-off bus:

http://www.citysightseeing.gr/red-and-blue-route/tour-map/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_HS8aIwfV8


PLAKA:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-yxcTy6JmE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoOM4x4rp5c


MYKONOS:

You'll want to see little Venice, the windmills, and the old town.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...tle_Venice-Mykonos_Town_Mykonos_Cyclades.html


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rick Steves has an excellent book on Greece.  Greece is must visit in my opinion. so much history.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi, we went to Greece: Athens, Crete, Santorini and Mykonos about 5+ years ago, and had a great time. Stayed in TS in hillside up from Hersonissos, Crete. Very nice resort, but way more personalized-aggressive approach to trying to sell you into their system than in US, started almost at day 1.   

There's a lot to see and do in Crete, but it's a large island, so best you have a manual shift car and like windy roads. Be forewarned, local drivers try to pass on blind curves!!!  Our best experiences were driving around the Lasithi plain and in Kritsos, talking in broken Greek-English with the locals. Lots of British  take their "holidays" in Crete, so many in travel related businesses understand English.
Chania/Xania was very picturesque as old Venetian port. Best to take the bus there.

We took an overnite ferry-cruise ship from Athens-Piraeus to Heraklion Crete, and then a high-speed ferry from Crete to Santorini.  Good reservation & info sites for ferries are 
www.greekislands.gr or www.ferries.gr run by Paleologos Shipping and Travel.
I would not recommend using one island as a base for visiting other islands on day trips because ferry service can be erratic, and fares are too pricy for day trips.  If you plan on flying out from an island, best you get there the day before your flight. 
Santorini was breathtaking, recommend at least 2-3 nites there. Good bus transportation between Thira and Oia, and other parts of the island.  

In general, on the islands, most were cordial & friendly. With the Greek austerity measures, more unrest and some resentment by the young adult population.

Don't go to Greece around Greek orthodox Easter, as it’s their biggest holiday, and those in the cities travel back to their home villages.


----------



## Conan (Mar 1, 2014)

dsmrp said:


> There's a lot to see and do in Crete, but it's a large island, so best you have a manual shift car and like windy roads. Be forewarned, local drivers try to pass on blind curves!!!



Most roads in Crete are one travel lane in each direction,  and a shoulder-lane on each side.  

The accepted driving style is to watch your rear-view mirror constantly - - whenever you see a car gaining on you from behind, you shift to the shoulder lane, the faster car passes you in the travel lane, and you pull back in behind him.


----------



## bailey (Mar 1, 2014)

We stayed in a timeshare in Crete for a week the end of September 2010.  I don't think a week was even enough time to see everything we wanted to see.  We had wished we had taken a few days just to relax.  From there we took the ferry to Santorini and stayed 3 days in a very cute place cut into the rock.  From there we took the overnight ferry with cabin to Athens for 2 nights.  We had a great time in each place.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 5, 2014)

Athens has a few superb sights, but most of the city is very forgettable. It is a must do for a day or two, but I would not linger there.

The islands are best.  I have done timeshares on Corfu and Rhodes and greatly enjoyed both.  There are also some other sights on the mainland, like the perched monasteries, that are really worth doing if you can work them in.

The Greek economy has been in an awful situation, with political violence and strikes.  Sometimes those can disrupt holidays, but they seem to be much worse on the mainland.  Some transporation is impacted, such as ferries not leaving on the scheduled day due to a strike, or the fact that all of the international rail service to Greece was stopped indefinitely due to the economic situation.  Also in some areas, there have been lots of restaurant closures.


----------

